# Carputer and DRZ-9255 Qs



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

when using both HU and carputer for audio, is it best to go from HU to carputer then out to amps, or vise versa?
What are the audio input and output options of the Clarion DRZ-9255?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

analog unless you use a digital cd changer and trick the DRZ to an optical signal....touched on in a ECA thread but not much more


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure why you would waste the DRZ9255 going through the PC unless you plan on using the pc for audio processing, but then you need to make sure you go with a really good soundcard otherwise the DRZ is going to beat it out in terms of sound.

What did you want to use the carputer for?


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

durwood said:


> Not sure why you would waste the DRZ9255 going through the PC unless you plan on using the pc for audio processing, but then you need to make sure you go with a really good soundcard otherwise the DRZ is going to beat it out in terms of sound.
> 
> What did you want to use the carputer for?


As far as audio goes the carputer will be used for XM, voice nav, Bluetooth phone and MP3s. If there isn't a way to send the signal from the computer into the DRZ in a high quality fashion it wouldn't be the end of the world since most of the audio from the computer will be lower quality source anyway. But it would be really nice to be able to listen to good sounding MP3s if possible.
So is the best plan to use an outboard soundcard with RCAs to the HU?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

in car computer line out to the line in of the car radio. makes the most sense for "functional" things like volume control.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> in car computer line out to the line in of the car radio. makes the most sense for "functional" things like volume control.


Yep. I agree for the route he is going.



G Rahn said:


> So is the best plan to use an outboard soundcard with RCAs to the HU?


That would be the easiest unless you can "trick" the HU to use digital input as mentioned earlier. I think analog out should be fine though. I was going to mention a stereo USB dac, but if you need things like line input for XM, then that is probably out of the question unless you can use your onboard soundcard for line in, but USB DAC for line out.


----------

